# Poison dart frogs



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

I just looked at www.dartfrog.co.uk they have plently of poison dart frogs but am just wondering are they actually poisonus?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Only a few out of the 100's of species are poisonous and will not be available on the market without a DWA license (and i think only zoos have them). Rest are harmless.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Only a few out of the 100's of species are poisonous and will not be available on the market without a DWA license (and i think only zoos have them). Rest are harmless.


Noooooooooopes! Theyre ALL poisonous in the wild because they eat ants, in captivity they dont eat ants, and therefore are harmless


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Poison dartfrogs are hameless in a captive enviroment.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

In the wild they eat livefood which eat specific plants and have certain chemicals that the dartfrog use to make their toxins(I think). But in capivity these chemicals aare not in their diet theerefore they are harmless.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

im not sure that all dart frogs in the wild are poisonus,(enuff to effect a human),but certain species certainly could kill a man,this is a small minority of about 170 odd species of dart frog,(the wild ones)as said the poisonouse ones are only found where a certain species of ant that are high in a specific type of acid
captive darts are fine


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Generally accepted that they are not poisonous in captivity provided you are sure the ones you buy are CB!!


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

theres not many wc ones around,but even if they were,a few months eating fruit flys and im sure they would be fine,
if ure looking inti getting dart frogs 
dendrobates azureus,any dendrobates tinctorius(about 20 morphs)or dendrobates leucemelas or dendrobates auratus are all pretty hardy and concidered as "starter"darts,
i beleive as long as u do the research these would be ok for a first frog,
they are great to watch and come in an almost infinate amount of colours and patturns


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

they're not poisonous, but i wouldn't recommend licking them! :lol2:


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Yea because they all look like very poisonus frogs but if they arent poisonus then i like to get one sometime they are beautiful looking though


----------



## Eleanor Jones (Aug 3, 2008)

From what I've read up, they can store the poison for a very long time, so they will be free of poison only if captive bred. If they are wild caught (even long term captive) you can't assume they are free of poison. But if you don't lick them, or shoot someone with a poison arrow, safe enough...


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

are you planning to dip them in chocolate and eat them? no? then you will be fine!


----------

